# تنيح الان سيدنا الانبا دوماديوس مطران الجيزه



## BITAR (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*تنيح الان سيدنا الانبا دوماديوس مطران الجيزه*​


----------



## BITAR (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*ولد نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا دوماديوس فى يوم 9 يوليو سنة 1925 بمدينه مغاغة – المنيا 
وقضى بداية حياته والمرحلة الابتدائية بمغاغة     
وكان يخدم فى كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بمغاغة . 
أنتقل الى الجيزة حيث بدأ تعليمه الثانوى بمدرسة السعيدية الثانوية بالجيزة 
ثم أنتقل مع أخيه الأستاذ وليم إلى مدينة شبين الكوم وأكمل دراسته الثانوية بمدرسة المساعى المشكورة بشبين الكوم وحصل منها على شهادة (التوجيهية ) . 
أنتقل مرة أخرى إلى الجيزة  ودخل كلية الزراعة فى عام 1942م وحصل على بكالوريوس الزراعة فى عام 1946 م 
وحصل على دبلوم معهد التربية عام 1948 م وعمل كمدرس بالتعليم الزراعى بطنطا لمدة تزيد قليلا عن عامين . 
قد بدأ الأنبا دوماديوس خدمته منذ حداثته المبكرة 
فقبل أن يتم الخامسة عشرة من عمرة كان قد أنضم إلى قوافل خدمه القرية بالجيزة 
ثم أنضم أثناء دراسته الجامعية إلى خدمة التربية الكنسية بكنيسة  الشهيد مارمرقس بالجيزة والتى كانت فى تلك الأيام أحد أنشط مراكز الخدمة فى سائر أنحاء الكرازة المرقسية ولعل أهم ما قام به خلال تلك الفترة إشرافه على  مكتبة التربية الكنسية بالجيزة وقبل رهبنته مباشرة كان قد تولى أمانة الخدمة هناك وكان يخدم كشماس مكرس متفرغ للخدمة وذلك بعد رسامة القمص انطونيوس أمين فى عام 1950 . 
كان المهندس ميشيل خليل - وهو أسم نيافة الأنبا دوماديوس قبل   رهبنته - يتتلمذ روحيا على يد القمص الراهب مينا المتوحد - الذى صار قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس فيما بعد - ولم يدم فى حياته العملية كمهندس زراعى طويلا  بل سرعان ما التحق بدير السيدة العذراء مريم السريان العامر ليصير راهبا باسم الراهب متياس السريانى 
 تمت رسامة الراهب متياس السريانى يوم السبت النور    الموافق 29 أبريل عام 1951 م والذى وجهه إلى دير السيدة العذراء السريان أبونا   القمص مينا المتوحد والذى زكاه لذلك نيافة الأنبا يؤانس مطران الجيزة وقتذاك .
 الراهب متياس السريانى كان محبوبا جداً لنيافة الأنبا ثاؤفيلس أسقف ورئيس دير السريان وأبو أكثر شيوخ مطارنة وأساقفة الكنيسة 
قام أبونا متياس السريانى بخبرته كمهندس زراعى بزراعة مزرعة الدير فأثمرت واتسعت مساحتها إلى الأراضى الصحراوية المجاورة وكانت من أول التجارب الناجحة لزراعة الصحراء .       رسم قساً فى مارس سنة 1953 م 
ثم قمصا مدبراً فى أبريل سنة 1954 م 
 ولم يكن قد بلغ الثلاثين من عمرة .
الراهب متياس السريانى كان يكتب على مكان نومه ( من يدرى ربما يكون رقاد الأبد وليس رقاد الساعه ) مار اسحق . 
 بعد سيامة قداسه البابا كيرلس السادس بطريرك على كرسى مارمرقس عمل القمص متياس السريانى فى سكرتارية قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس فترة طويلة مع الأباء الأفاضل اللذين    أصبحو مطارنة وأساقفة . 
 أرسلة قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس سنة 1962 لتعمير دير القديس مارمينا العجايبى بمريوط حتى سيامتة سنة 1963 م. 
أختار قداسة البابا السكرتارية من القمص انطونيوس السريانى ( قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة ) القمص مكارى السريانى (المتنيح الأنبا صموئيل أسقف الخدمات ) القمص متياس السريانى ( الأنبا دوماديوس) القمص شنودة السريانى ( المتنيح الأنبا يؤنس أسقف الغربية ). 
كانت قدمت تذكية لقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس لترشيح القمص    متياس السريانى أسقفاً لأبروشية جرجا فلم يوافق قداسة البابا لان الله كان يريد أن يكون لأبروشية الجيزة . 
فى عام 1963 أختاره المجمع المقدس ليكون أسقفا للجيزة وبالفعل قام قداسة البابا المتنيح الأنبا كيرلس السادس بوضع اليد علية ويعلن بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالازبكية مع أخيه فى الرسامة القمص أنجليوس المحرقى ( المتنيح الأنبا مكسيموس مطران القليوبية السابق) 
وذلك فى صباح الأحد الموافق 31 مارس سنة 1963 - أحد التناصير- . 
تمت ترقية نيافة الأنبا دوماديوس مطراناً بيد قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث أطال الله حياته عام 1985 م .
الأنبا دوماديوس الرب يديم حياته ترهبن منذ ستون عاما وصار أسقفا منذ ثمانى واربعون عاما ومطران منذ سنة 1985 م والرحله ممتدة لاتنتهى مهما ثقلت متاعب  الخدمة على إمكانيات الجسد البشرى الذى خضع لقانون الطبيعة الإلهية فامتلا   بالمتاعب والأمراض والضيقات فالقلب الملتهب والعقل المتقد لابينا الحبيب الأنبا   دوماديوس يظلان فى العمل الروحى المستمر ليس فقط فى داخل الأيبارشيه بل فى   خارجها فى مصر وكل بلاد العالم التى يذهب أليها للعلاج فهو يقوم بخدمة روحية وقدرته لكل الأكليروس والشعب لمن يكرس حياته لخدمة الله والكنيسة مهما كانت ضعفات الجسد ( قوتى فى الضعف تكمل ) أنها خدمة نابعة من ينابيع الحب والعطاء والرعاية الساهرة والأمينة . 
 الأنبا دوماديوس أستلم ايبارشية الجيزة وكان يتبعها مالا يزيد عن خمسة عشر كنيسة فقط وأصبحت ألان حوالي أثنان وثمانون كنيسة     
كذلك أستلم الأيبارشيه وبها تقريبا خمسة عشر كاهناً وأصبحت ألان بها مايقرب من 185 كاهناً 
ورسم أعداد كثيرة من الأراخنة والخدام دياكونين وكذلك آلاف من   رتب الشمامسة من الدرجات المختلفة .
**نياحا لروحه الطاهرة*​


----------



## BITAR (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*أطلبوا عن أبائنا  وإخواتنا الذين رقدوا وتنيحوا فى الإيمان بالمسيح منذ البدء أبائنا القديسين رؤساء  الأساقفة أبائنا الأساقفة ومعهم مثلث الرحمات نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا دوماديوس  مطران الجيزه وأبائنا القمامصة وأبائنا القسوس وإخواتنا الشمامسة أبائنا الرهبان  وأمهاتنا الراهبات وأبائنا العلمانيين وعن نياح كل المسيحيين فى كل مكان لكى المسيح  إلهنا ينيح نفوسهم أجمعين فى فردوس النعيم ونحن أيضاً يصنع معنا رحمة ويغفر لنا  خطايا .. يارب أرحم*


----------



## BITAR (16 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## BITAR (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*الصلاة على روحة الطاهره 
يوم
16/9/2011 
الجمعه  الساعه الثالثه عصر بمطرانيه الجيزه
*​


----------



## candy shop (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا ينيح روحه

 مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا 
​


----------



## happy angel (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*ايها العبد الصالح كنت امينا في القليل فاقيمك علي الكثير ادخل الي فرح سيدك

اذكرنا امام عرش النعمه ياسيدنا الانبا دوماديوس *​


----------



## ميلاد صليب رياض (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*ازكرنا يا ابى امام عرش النعمه 
حقا انك جاهدت الجهاد الحسن اكملت السعى
      حفظت الايمان 
      +  +  +
*


----------



## grges monir (16 سبتمبر 2011)

مع المسيح ذلك افضل جدا
خسرنا قامة روحية بمستوى الانبا دوماديوس ولكن عزؤنا انة الان امام عرش النعمة يتشفع لنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*




*

* 




*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا ينيح نفسه 
وينفعنا بصلاته
​


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2011)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

نياحة الأنبا "دوماديوس" مطران الجيزة بعد صراع مع المرض؛ والبابا شنودة
*

**



*
* كتب: مايكل فارس*
*

تنيح  مساء أمس الخميس الأنبا "دوماديوس" مطران الجيزة وتوابعها، بعد صراع مع  المرض الذي استمر معه عدة سنوات، استدعت سفره أكثر من مرة للعلاج في  ألمانيا، كان آخرها  الأربعاء 1 ديسمير2010، وأشيعت آن ذاك مقولات بسفره  لإسرائيل مع الأنبا "ثيؤدسيوس" الأمر الذي نفاه البابا شنودة بعظة  الأربعاء، حيث أكد أن الأنبا "ثيؤدوسيوس" سافر إلى ألمانيا، لان الأنبا  "دوماديوس" مطران الجيزة الجيزة مريض، وبالتالي احتاج الأنبا "ثيؤدوسيوس"  أن يرافقه لألمانيا في رحلته العلاجية.
من المقرر أن تقام صلاة الجناز بمطرانية الجيزة، اليوم الثالثة عصرًا؛ وسوف  يترأس البابا شنودة الصلاة بحضور لفيف من الأساقفة والمطارنة من مختلف  الإيبارشيات.  
دخل الأنبا "دوماديوس" الرهبنة باسم الراهب "متياس" السرياني في 29 أبريل  1951، وأصبح بعدها كاهنًا في 15 مارس 1953؛ ثم أسقفًا في 31 مارس 1963،  وبعدها مطرانًا لإيبارشية الجيزة في 2 يونيو 1985.​​​​*​​


----------



## man4truth (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*أذكرنا أمام العرش الألهى*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (16 سبتمبر 2011)

اذكرنا امام عرش النعمه ياسيدنا الانبا دوماديوس
​


----------

